# wheels



## VW LOVER23 (Mar 12, 2011)

i want to put r32 wheels on my 1999.5 jetta but i cant find any around the new jersey area for cheap, i would also take some suggestions on wheels if anyone has any but im on a budget unfortunately so dont suggest super expensive bbs or something like that thanks


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

I _suggest_ you find wheels you like in your price range.


----------



## Alex.Mk6 (Apr 25, 2011)

I just bought a set of BBS LM replicas for my buddys ride. Only about $800 for the set. Not saying there easy to track down. But there's alot of options out there you just gotta do your research


----------

